# JSRs testen



## AlexWerz (13. Sep 2007)

Hallo!

Ich stehe vor der Aufgabe ein paar Handys zu testen. Dabei soll ich festellen welche JSRs unterstützt werden (z.B wird JSR82 unterstützt).
Wie mache ich das am Besten?
Reicht es die entsprechenden Bibliotheken zu referenzieren und dann auf Fehler bzw. Erfolg zu reagieren?
Ist es möglich soetwas autoamtisiert ablaufen zu lassen?
Kann ich auch die komplette Implementierung testen, also ist JSR82 implementiert und richtig umgesetzt (dazu müßte ich dann wohl jede Methode aufrufen)?
Wie machen das die Handyhersteller? Gibt es Tools (Preis ist erstmal egal)?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Jockel (13. Sep 2007)

Ähm, warum nicht einfach in die Spezifikationen der Hersteller schauen? Ich glaube das ist weniger Zeitintensiv...


----------



## AlexWerz (13. Sep 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ähm, warum nicht einfach in die Spezifikationen der Hersteller schauen? Ich glaube das ist weniger Zeitintensiv...



Das ist es ja, ich möchte/muss die Spezifikation des Herstellers überprüfen. Selbst wenn der Hersteller sagt, dieses Telefon unterstützt JSRxxx, dann muss ich testen, ob es wirklich stimmt und vollständig unterstützt wird.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## ice-breaker (14. Sep 2007)

mit Class.forName() versuchen nen obnjekt zu instanzieren udn fertig 
die JSR legen schon fest, das wenn jemand ein JSR implementiert, dass es komplett sein muss


----------



## AlexWerz (14. Sep 2007)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit Class.forName() versuchen nen obnjekt zu instanzieren udn fertig
> die JSR legen schon fest, das wenn jemand ein JSR implementiert, dass es komplett sein muss



Damit teste ich, ob dieser JSR unterstützt wird, aber nicht, ob er richtig implementiert wurde. Mittlerweile habe ich einige Sachen gefunden. Ein paar Stichwörter:
JT Harness (https://jtharness.dev.java.net/)
CQ3G (https://cq3g.dev.java.net/)
FPC Bench (http://www.dpsoftware.org/download.php wobei diese Software wohl nur den Class.forName()-Test macht)
Java CTT (http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/JCPtools2/)


----------

